# Game 26: Heat vs. Magic



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Sunday, December 19th-6:00ET









Miami Heat
(18-7)

vs.









Orlando Magic
(14-9)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tough game. I think we will win it because we are rolling, and are at home. Should be a challenge though. Permiter shooting teams have been tough for us to defend so far this year


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think we will win, because we are hot right now, with 8 straight wins (or are it 7, don't know exactly, can only count to 5 )!


----------



## Eric Reid (Dec 19, 2004)

It should be a playoff atmosphere in the AAA tonight!

Look for my main man, Dwyane Wade, to prove something against Stevie Franchise and the Magic


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Must win game for 3 reasons*

1. Orlando played last night. 2. We are at home. 3. This is our toughest rival in the division, and is also for the battle of FLA. Even though we are on a win streak and due to lose sooner or LA-ter:grinning:  , this would be a really bad loss. Should be a fun game now that the Cat is back, as both back courts can light it up. Hopefully Shaq will have a big game and touch the ball ALOT!:yes: 

Hey just a thought, ya think the Magic would be interested in EJ for Grant Hill? Hill and Laettner reunited again for a Championship run with Shaq and Wade.:yes: Ah, we can dream can't we.:laugh:


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

after Shaq gets Tonny Battie in foul trouble, things will get nasty
(that is, if they decide to run the ball through Shaq tonight)


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*NBATV music*

Gotta love the NBATV old school NBA on NBC music. It reminds me of the good old 3-peat days of Shaq Daddy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You can just tell it's gonna be a battle tonight

OT: Why the hell are we wearing red at home???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> You can just tell it's gonna be a battle tonight
> 
> OT: Why the hell are we wearing red at home???





> The Heat will unveil its new secondary red road uniforms at Sunday's home game against Orlando, with the Magic wearing its home whites


saw it on a diff site. Said it was from the Sun Sentinel.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we've never had red jerseys?

I know we had em in the "old style" but we havent had red since the new jersey design came out????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> we've never had red jerseys?
> 
> I know we had em in the "old style" but we havent had red since the new jersey design came out????


i know we used to have those red road warrior jerseys. This is probably a newer version of them


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Shaq looks like he has got some hops tonight.

I love it when Tony invents words.:rotf:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Shaq looks like he has got some hops tonight.
> 
> I love it when Tony invents words.:rotf:


Tony is down with the hip-hop culture...I swear


End of the 1st
Heat 30
Magic 30


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

beating the Magic in a shootout is going to be tough...


we have to slow the game down, and feed shaq. Dont let Hill and Francis get out and run with Mobley trailing ready to hit 3''s.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I like the red jerseys, I just ordered one a few days ago.



Tony is down wit something, but I think he would pronounce it hipa hop.:grinning:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Anyone catch the double screen that Halsem and Doleac just tried to set. Doleac looked like he was giving someone a closeline off the ropes.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Steve Francis is killing us....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the and 1!


We gotta play better D inside, the jumpers don't piss me off b/c we can't affect that they are hot....

but we are giving up too much inside


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wade can't shoot for sh*t!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Let em play, refs. If that was Francis on Haslem it wouldn't of been called.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice block Dwyane...... very weak call by the ref


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> nice block Dwyane...... very weak call by the ref


Could have gone either way. Could have just as easily not have been called.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no defense whatsoever

hopefully we could pull another game out with a good second half


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Terrible defense by Damon Jones cap'd off with a terrible decision to pass the ball with .7 left on the clock. 

This Heat team is flat-out overrated.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> Wade can't shoot for sh*t!


then why is your name d-wade? 

our defense will pick up this half. do not worry fellaz. we just need to cut down on the transition baskets and stop crashing the boards to get people back. we're not in foul trouble at least so we can get aggresive in the 4th quarter.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why is Damon still guarding Francis...put wade on him...what is SVG thinking?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damon cant stay in front of francis


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow dools is instant energy


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haha

Battie was still in bounds when he threw the ball in. Nice run here. Lets keep it up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dooling with a big score

let's go Heat! play some D!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade and damon were both having problems with them off the dribble, but our help defense is nowhere to be found. maybe keyon can do a better job.the other option would be to move eddie to the 2 on d, and put in one of our other 3's to defend hill


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

For the first time, if we lose this game...Dwyane Wade has got to take much of the blame. He's playing like crap.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Beautiful move by the GQ Daddy!:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

give me a damn break...

can we play D on Francis without a foul call?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. and 1!!!

Nice pass from Dools!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

EJ wit a 3 point play!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yup dools 5 assists in less than a quarter. good move by SVG, tonite just wasnt damons night. not that he played that bad, its just that dooling fits better for what we need right now. well its still close and we have eddie and shaq on the bench, and dools should be back in with 5-6 minutes left


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Board just got locked up again*

Time to put Shaq back in. Hopefully the Magic will start to feel last night's game right about now.:yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

What the hell was that! Flagerant foul you dopes!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> What the hell was that! Flagerant foul you dopes!


You must be blind, that was all ball. It just looked bad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

REF YOU SUCK!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be blind, that was all ball. It just looked bad.


That was a flagorant. You're the blind one.

Did you not see Francis' hands drag down Wade's head? Get outta here with your garbage.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be blind, that was all ball. It just looked bad.


1 hand on ball that tied him up...1 on his back

blow the whistle


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I didn't know aerial rapage was legal now a days....



ps. Go EJ!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> I didn't know aerial rapage was legal now a days....
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Good way to describe it. That is exactly what it was


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Shaq and Laettner, a winning combo!:yes:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 1 hand on ball that tied him up...1 on his back
> ...


That hand on his back also went over his head.

Flagorant. And if that was Ron Artest or someone of that nature, it would've been a flagorant.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> For the first time, if we lose this game...Dwyane Wade has got to take much of the blame. He's playing like crap.


dude why does it have to be someone's fault when we lose? maybe sometimes we just get outplayed. u need to stop blaming people and give credit where credit's due. magic are playing great tonite and your blaming dwyane? we win and lose as a team. balance out your whiny posts with positive posts like everyone else


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> 
> 
> That hand on his back also went over his head.
> ...


dont know it that was flagrant but it definitley was a foul.. that was BS.. up 6 right now with shaq going to the line.. the cream appears to be rising to the top


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

The ShaQ AttaQ!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

laettner with the steal! i love it! keyon pushing it


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Laettner!

Come on refs, you sux!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Laettner!
> 
> Come on refs, you sux!


You got that right.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

What a great second half.

Too bad Haslem has to sit most of it out, but Laettner is back!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You got that right.


I will give you that they've messed up some calls both ways in the past few minutes


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i think when we struggle on defense haslem is gonna lose alot of time to laettner. thats the way it seems anyway over the last 10 games


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools for 3!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Except for DJ's D and Butler, everyone else played great tonight. EJ, Dooling, and GQ were outstanding. And Shaq was almost MDE! Great win! We rule the SE!:yes: :rbanana: :clap: :rock: :jump:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> Terrible defense by Damon Jones cap'd off with a terrible decision to pass the ball with .7 left on the clock.
> 
> This Heat team is flat-out overrated.


8 game win streak baby! on pace to win 60??? we are [email protected]! haha


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I got a question: Why is Christian Laettner called GQ sometimes?



Also, how long til he starts?

He is a STUD


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

is it just me or with the red uni's and white shoes, we look alot quicker? we should wear them more often


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I wonder what ballscientist has to say?:grinning:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> I got a question: *Why is Christian Laettner called GQ sometimes?*
> 
> 
> ...


Haslem had 10 and 9 tonight

If you asked SVG why Laettner isn't starting he'd say
"I don't care who starts, the guys on the floor at the end are who really matter"


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!


That better not be intended to me. Whats wrong with saying that Wade's having a bad game, huh?

Btw- I thought Jerome Beasely was the next Lamar Odom? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*BigWill*

Laettner was on the cover of GQ back in the day and was always one of those pretty boys that heard the screams from the girls, so that is why I call him GQ.

I would start him once Allen gets back. Haslem would give us energy off the bench. I would also sub him at the 5 for Shaq and only use Doleac when the front court gets in to foul trouble.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> 
> 
> That better not be intended to me. Whats wrong with saying that Wade's having a bad game, huh?
> ...


cause youre a ******* who doesnt respect anyones opinions and all you do is complain and ***** about the bad things rather than focus on the positives once in a while. you say our team sucks, we're overrated, this board sucks, realgm is better, my website sucks, wade doesnt have a jumpshot, eddie sucks, DJ is an idiot, you accuse me of being related to eddie jones - im white!... you must really hate yourself.. you dont sounds like a real fan to me


----------

